# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Displaying Totals of one column value in Pivot

## callummcgrath

Hey,

My title may not have helped. I have a column that displays whether someone was late or not to a job (yes or not), is it possible to create a pivot that displays, the location of job, number of jobs, and number of jobs on time (or late)?

I've attached an example

Thanks

----------


## benishiryo

hi there. i have attached 2 ways to go about that. see if that helps

----------


## callummcgrath

Thank you benishiryo,

Do you know if there a way to delete/hide the no column from the display but keep the yes and total?

Thanks

----------


## benishiryo

hmmm. i only know how to do that through PowerPivot but i don't have it in my computer though.

----------


## sandy666

I don't know if the Excel 2011 for Mac support DataModel but if this exist (you can check under Data - Data Tools - Manage Data Model) you can hide column(s) from PivotTable Fields - Hide From Client Tools

----------

